# LGB Transformer Disassembly...?



## Tfet (Jan 31, 2011)

Greetings all! I recently purchased an LGB starter set transformer (Model 50030/110) off of eBay to use with a starter set that I run under the Christmas tree each year. I had purchased the set when I was stationed in Germany and naturally it came with a 220 volt transformer. Here is the issue...one of the track lead connectors seems to have lost its spring and will not clamp the wire tightly. It appears you can remove the cover of the transformer to get in and repair it, as there are 4 little knobs (2 on each side) that look like they could be pushed in to release the top. Before I start attempting this, thought I would check to see if anyone else has had a similar problem and how they addressed it.

Thanks!

T


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Get your surgical tools out. Those four little buttons or knobs actually are meant to be pulled out. It is next to impossible to get them out without doing some damage to them or to the case. I had success with drilling a small hole into the center of each of these buttons or plugs, then I turned a drywall screw into the hole until I felt it was secure enough to pull on the screw, thus pull out the button. The reason for the drywall is that the points are very sharp and narrow, and grab well. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't pull them out. You push them in. 

LGB manufacturing/service replaces the pins with new ones which are broken off flush with the case after reinsertion. 

So the problem is going to be putting the case back together again. Assuming of course, the rear connector can actually be fixed to make the job worthwhile.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I just soldered an alligator clip to my broken terminals. 

Much easier now to connect a wire and it can be any size as there is no longer a small hole to thread!! 

PS, I did take one apart once to fix the transformer input. Reassembled with screws.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's interesting. The one time I attempted to dis-assemble an LGB transformer, I thought the case would break if I pushed any harder on those pins. That's when I decided to pull them out.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to use a centrepunch and quite a sharp blow to push them in. But that is how I have done them. Then I drilled out the outer hole and used self tapper screws to re-assemble the case.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not to alter from the subject Tony, but your signature statement about the rich and poor could be made into an entire forum itself. I have it posted on my shop wall. People read it and are silent for a moment.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dan. 

Thanks. Better not broach that subject here. A bit too political really. 

My sister has your comment about cats at her unit.


----------



## Tfet (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys...will try the centerpunch method and see what happens. 

T


----------



## coyleman (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I did it too, I drilled the pins and pulled them out with a drywall screw, worked fine. I then took a 1/16 drill bit and drilled 4 holes around the where the spring goes and got 4 #4 like by 3/8 sheetmetal screws and screwed the spring in place. with short screws like that they dont protrude through the front. Then I took like #8 or #10 3/8 sheet metal screws to replace the pins. All is working and the kids Christmas train is back in operation. Thanks to all previous comments to unlock the mystery on how this went together. I have a photo of the screws on the spring if you need to see it. Cheers! Dean


----------



## RHD (Dec 24, 2014)

is there a replacement (better) transformer for 50030?


----------



## MrNewYears (Dec 31, 2016)

The problem is the two posts to hold the metal spring in place are cheap plastic - stupid design, surprised this was German engineering. I drilled two 1/16" holes and used a paper clip to hold the spring in place. Works great again. Had to use screws to secure the cover rather than those ridiculous plastic pins which enables you to open it back up easier in the future anyway.


----------



## Major B (12 d ago)

Hi and Happy New Year. I just found this thread and could use some help. I'm trying to repair the loose spring in the transformer of my cousin's LGB Christmas set. I followed the advice in this forum and punched out the four pins and removed the cover. I'd appreciate if any of you can share pictures of the spring repair you made. Thanks. Keith.


----------

